# sg crank engine for xxxnt.



## darookie (Sep 29, 2001)

Help
Can I install an engine with a sg shaft on a xxx-nt? 
If yes, will I have to make any modifications or use different parts for the flywheel and clutch assy.
Losi website indicates that only a threaded shaft should be used for the xxxnt.
Thanks


----------

